# U.K. Government Normalizing Lockdowns



## Deleted User (Sep 22, 2020)

Well, I don't know about y'all, but the fact that the U.K. govt looks firm on making another lockdown happening is pretty worrisome. It basically means people will unknowingly give away the freedom rights they have to be in house arrest.

Spanish folks in Madrid are already in lockdown and that is a terrible precedent. Normalize this, and your rights will be limited as much as they can.

P.S. I'm not in U.K. at the moment and while I love the country, I hate if they'd treat me like a criminal unfairly (that is, lockdown, of course).
P.P.S. I was in favor of the U.K. govt leaving the EU, but this is a terrible move. I guess any party would have done, regardless.


----------



## MeAndHax (Sep 22, 2020)

I feel like British politics are, and probably always going to be a mess.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 23, 2020)

I am curious.
Normally they don't pay any notice to their scientists unless it already comports with what they seek to do.

To that end who is seeking a lockdown? Old people? Scared people? Online businesses? Themselves saving face if the first one now needs to be justified as righteous (so good we brought it back for a sequel, even despite us doing the long director's cut right off the bat)? Can't be seen to being less playing it safe than Scotland?

Oh well. Still have some savings and still live in the countryside to go wandering in should I get bored. Guess I am taking a year off work rather than the few months I had planned back in January, and retirement or house ownership is straight up a myth now (granted it was always a pipe dream/massive stretch prior to that and frankly I don't expect to live long enough to get any great benefit from either). Might even be bored enough to look into this online job lark.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 23, 2020)

Yeah... No. I disagree with your opinion, mate. 

Here's the thing : the UK is announcing stricter rules to attempt to put a stop to rising covid cases. Rules like 'marriages can only be attended by 15 instead of 30 people' and 'mask wearing in cabs becomes obligated'.

It's not a return to the full lockdown of before (among others, schools remain opened). You ignoring that fact means you're misinformed to begin with.
... And then you build upon that misinformation to compare it to rights violations, and them 'treating you like a criminal' despite you not even being in the country to begin with. So... Look:  I'm sorry to hear of your anxiety issues, mate, but they're yours. Don't blame a foreign country for it, okay?


----------



## notimp (Sep 23, 2020)

Yes, curves look like its happening:
https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/uk

Also, shut up, shut up, shut up, to any moronic notions of this impacting personal freedoms.

Here is what you are trying to prevent - real talk.

Medical hospitals being so overfilled, for such a long time, that medical personal starts striking, because conditions are unworkable, at which point people would go pretty much freaking nuts, and demand the government to be replaced.

Tadaaa. Mystery solved.

Is that so hard to understand?

But personal freedoms?! Pandemic, and do you think any politician faced with that prospect actually cares? No, seriously, do you?


Because - there are new calculations out, what this means for people loosing basically a year of education in their later income trajectories. Those people (kids) should sue, no joke, its that much. But politicians still wont care structurally, because what they are faced with is more problematic, more immediately.

Also yes, yes, bohoo for you and your freedoms.

edit: Partly good news, looking at your death figure curves, its mostly moronic young peolpe that are catching it in your country right now - which means, delayed propagation in the demographic that would actually fill hospitals, so lockdowns probably wont have to be as severe as the first time around.


Also, whats really shocking is, that we went over this, over pretty much the entirety of summer, and most of you, including the opinionated moderator in here, still have no clue what any of this means, and are resorting to asking the people around them if it will rain tomorrow.

You had all the time in the world to read up on all of this - but you chose to resort to effing populism to this day and this point. There is something wrong in that.


edit: In the US propagation is limited, because of population density (only in large cities, it becomes a large enough issue (edit: so far)), which means the president can act publically as if he was living in Idaho, and still cover his voting base.

UK Is an island. You do the math..


----------

